# Double Header For UNH



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The University of New Hampshire has scored not one but two former Presidents for commencement ceremonies this spring. It is reported this morning that the gradation exercises on May 19th will feature as speakers both George H.W. Bush and William Clinton. The announcement was made to the press today. Usually a college is lucky obtain one former president to give the keynote address at graduation ceremonies. Having two former presidents will be unique to say the least.


----------

